# yet another knee post



## dannyboy617 (Nov 10, 2017)

Use bindings with canted footbeds to take pressure off your knees.


----------



## corneilli (Nov 26, 2012)

I splintered the cartilage in my knee 10 years ago (Was 12 years old then). I still feel my knee from time to time and it does hurt after a day of hard riding, but I never used any kind of supports or what so ever. Enough exercises before and after the riding, and 'warming up' the knee seems to work for me. However, I don't know how old you are and knee injuries tend to heal better the younger you are when you have them.

It speaks for itself but build your way back up. Go steady and if you encounter problems don't push it, go rest. Knees are delicate and you don't want problems with them for the rest of your life. And the best advice won't be found here on the forum but at your 
physiotherapist.


----------



## trippinsoul (Dec 17, 2014)

Went out riding today with the velcro brace and it was pretty good, gave me just the amount of support I needed though I'm still curious about the hinged braces...having to readjust every few runs was annoying, and skating still hurt a bit but riding was painless, and when I did feel it tweak at one point after a sketchy exit out of the trees, I just called it a day. 

I've never seriously hurt my knees despite being in my mid-thirties and doing all kinds of risky knee-business lol....and I'm going across the country to Whistler in 1 month so I'm trying to recover as quick as possible or at least figure out how I can patch my sh*t up enough to charge...I'd be really bummed if I get there only to ride blue groomers due to injury...any other knee-support related answers are appreciated...


----------



## Domafari (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm 2.5 years post op from a full ACL reconstruction with hamstring graft, and lateral miniscus bucket handle fracture that was "cleaned" leaving me with 60percent left.

I took it very easy and waited 10month after surgery to ride and even then I stayed on the snow. Now I'm back to full charge and it never bothers me but I took. My rehab and physio Very seriously and you should concider exercising, stretching and physio for the rest of your life if you wish to continue to ride without further injury


Also I love my. Canted footbeds


----------



## GTDad (Feb 25, 2018)

trippinsoul said:


> So I'm recovering from an MCL injury and about to ride for the first time in a couple of weeks...I want to know from others with knee issues, do you ride with support and if so what do you use?I have a compression sleeve and velcro knee brace, do I need to invest in one of those hinged knee-braces?




Last mar 8 2017 I had a bad accident .
Tore my mcl 50%
ACL 10%
And a tibial head plateau compression fracture.
Doc said I was 95% close to surgery. I had 4 months off work with loads of physio rehab and started back on my mountain bike on xc trails for rehab at 4 month mark .
I had a ossur cti custom knee brace made for me.
I ride my mtb on dh trails with it now no more on xc trails .
I ALWAYS wear it boarding I now have 24 days in this season with the knee brace.
It is very comfortable and extremely supportive . Highly recommend a good one like it.


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

I had full ACL reconstruction 2.5 years ago (cadaver)... and have pretty much no meniscus left at all in that knee. I started snowboarding 1.5 years after the surgery (last season) and have continued this season with no issues. I do not wear a brace at all. I'm pretty serious about building muscle strength around the knee though and take time to do various exercises to keep it in shape.

I had custom braces in the past (this was my 3rd surgery) and have actually dislocated my knee while wearing a brace before. After my reconstruction, I had to bring up braces with her... she never mentioned it. I was surprised. She said braces are still a 50/50 thing and it's not REALLY proven they will stop the serious injuries from happening. It protects you lateral and it gives you a sense of security... but if the knee is gonna torque... there is many times it happens regardless (she didn't know my previous history with braces).

In the end, she told me the knee ligament was as good as new... and in my case, probably better. Believe in it, take care of it and avoid the major pivot sports at serious level. I have 100% faith in her and what she did, so I'm rocking it.

This is MY choice based on MY particular circumstances though.


----------



## GTDad (Feb 25, 2018)

BuckarooBanzai said:


> I had full ACL reconstruction 2.5 years ago (cadaver)... and have pretty much no meniscus left at all in that knee. I started snowboarding 1.5 years after the surgery (last season) and have continued this season with no issues. I do not wear a brace at all. I'm pretty serious about building muscle strength around the knee though and take time to do various exercises to keep it in shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your physio is wrong. That said you have acl issue not mcl like the OP.

The cti brace has adjustments to change extension angles to protect the ACL. As it heals and stretches you adjust extension angles to suit your angle/pain threshold.

Cti Knee brace (1600$ )for mcl absolutely protects in a crash . I have personally fully tested that aspect in both north shore Vancouver mountain biking and snowboarding and even slip falls at work( I am film catering chef)
I am still rehabbing my knee, even after a year that brace feels really good to wear. I can feel my mcl let out a relaxed deep breath. Love my brace.
Mcl = brace needed


----------



## BuckarooBanzai (Feb 2, 2017)

Makes sense and understood... others posted non-MCL posts as well.


----------

